# Stein: Suns unsure but excited about seeing Amare arise



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Very good article. These are some of the key things in it.



LINK 






> PHOENIX -- When you have the words "Black Jesus" tattooed on your neck, just a few inches down from your right ear, chances are you don't have a confidence problem.
> 
> Until you have a knee problem.
> 
> ...






> *Coach Mike D'Antoni boldly predicted a 50-win season without Stoudemire, and at least one columnist we know (guess who?) picked the Amare-less Suns to win the Pacific Division*. But they are exceeding even the sunniest forecasts and downright shaming those who wrote the season off when Stoudemire was lost in early October. They are leading the Pacific Division by 3½ games at 25-13, which translates to a 54-win pace.
> 
> So it's not a team, at present, in great need of a messiah. Even if Stoudemire and those in charge of his recovery program ultimately vote against a return this season, it's a team that still might prove to be the West's best threat to San Antonio.
> 
> ...





> That's because those pieces imported by Suns president Bryan Colangelo to replace starters Joe Johnson and Quentin Richardson have snapped together as snugly as they did a year ago for the group that went to the Western Conference finals.
> 
> The difference? The old Suns had the best starting lineup in the league outside of Detroit, but that's pretty much all they had. When Johnson got hurt in their second-round series with Dallas, forcing Jackson into the starting lineup, D'Antoni was coaching with virtually no bench.
> 
> ...






> We've had two of our big guns, our speed merchants, out of the lineup," D'Antoni said of Stoudemire and Barbosa, who has played in only 14 games. "With those two, I think our offense can get to where it was last year [110 points per game] without affecting our defense. If we can do that, then that's why we could win a title.
> 
> "But we won't bring Amare back until he's ready, whether it's this year or next year. I think he'll know if he's ready and the team will know, and when that all comes together, that's when he'll be back. But he thinks he can do it, and I'm telling you, I know the kid. His recovery and playing at a high level ... I'll only be surprised if it doesn't happen."
> 
> ...


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Spurs look beatable imo, they just dont have that tenacity and demeanour, Pistons are playing like the Spurs last season, consistent and tenacious.

Not saying Spurs will be beaten, but I dont see them sweeping either the Mavs or Suns or even any team they face in the playoffs. I think Mavs can beat them or/and the suns, if Amare can contribute.


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

I think the Suns has a chance of winning it all.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Actually it's looking like Dallas is the team to beat this year out west. I'm sure we can get to at least the conference semi's this year without Amare. But hopes of getting to the finals, or winning it all. As good as we've been doing, it's unrealistic to think we can. We need Amare to push us over the top.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Carbo04 said:


> Actually it's looking like Dallas is the team to beat this year out west. I'm sure we can get to at least the conference semi's this year without Amare. But hopes of getting to the finals, or winning it all. As good as we've been doing, it's unrealistic to think we can. We need Amare to push us over the top.


The 2 games we played Dallas were close. 2nd time around we played with like 6 players, couple guys were out not including Amare, and it was still close. I want the Mavs with us healthy without Amare then with Amare. See what happens then


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I mean, no doubt we can play with the Mavs, Spurs, and Pistons of the world without Amare. But expecting to beat them 4 out of 7 without Amare is pushing it.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Carbo04 said:


> I mean, no doubt we can play with the Mavs, Spurs, and Pistons of the world without Amare. But expecting to beat them 4 out of 7 without Amare is pushing it.



Oh definitely. Also depends how Mavs are playing and how we are cuz not many including us thought we'd beat the Mavs without JJ and just 4 players doing anything. Nash even by himself. Spurs and Pistons though are a different story yeah.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Carbo04 said:


> Actually it's looking like Dallas is the team to beat this year out west. I'm sure we can get to at least the conference semi's this year without Amare. But hopes of getting to the finals, or winning it all. As good as we've been doing, it's unrealistic to think we can. We need Amare to push us over the top.


Everybody's napping on the Spurs...which likely translates to a title for them...typical Spurs season. :biggrin:


----------

